# Nasty Blackheads



## Lorrine24 (Jul 2, 2005)

Does anyone have a secret weapon for pulling out blackheads? I have them on my nose and T zone area. Right now I have been using Epidermx Microdermabrasion Treatment 3 times a week and I do think that has pulled some of the gunk out but has anyone come across a product that does wonders for removing them? Thanks.


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lorrine24* Does anyone have a secret weapon for pulling out blackheads? I have them on my nose and T zone area. Right now I have been using Epidermx Microdermabrasion Treatment 3 times a week and I do think that has pulled some of the gunk out but has anyone come across a product that does wonders for removing them? Thanks.



hi! OMG! i so know what you mean. I decided against the dermabrasion and what i do, is after a hot shower, as SOON as i get out, i paste on one of those Nose Strips from Biore'. They seem to work better after a shower then a plain face washing.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Jul 2, 2005)

I will have to try that. I never had much luck getting much out when you using them just after washing my face.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 2, 2005)

I use just plain bentonite clay mixed with a little water to make a clay mask. It pulls everything to the surface. Even acne you didn't realize you had! Really gentle too. I buy it in bulk cheap from an herb store. Apple cider vinegar really cleared up my blackheads too, but it was a little too irritating for my skin. All the other blackhead products I've seen just seemed too expensive or too harsh for me.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Jul 2, 2005)

Do you notice a dramatic difference after your first use of the bentonite clay or does it take some time? How about with that apple cider vinegar? What were the irritating effects of the vinegar you noticed?

I remember in highschool a friend of mine used a combo of products one night and totally got rid of her blackheads right then and there! However, she was a snot and would never tell me what it was she did. Nice friend.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lorrine24* Do you notice a dramatic difference after your first use of the bentonite clay or does it take some time? How about with that apple cider vinegar? What were the irritating effects of the vinegar you noticed?
I remember in highschool a friend of mine used a combo of products one night and totally got rid of her blackheads right then and there! However, she was a snot and would never tell me what it was she did. Nice friend.





The clay worked really really well the first time I used it. I never knew how much crap I had in my pores. I could literally see it coming to the surface. I can send you a bit of the powdered clay to try if you can't easily get to a herb store. The apple cider vinegar worked just as well and just as quickly, but it also made my skin turn red, temporarily. It went away after a few hours, but it was burning and a little scary. If you dilute it with water it is supposed to be better, but I'm hesitant to use it for anything other than spot treatment. 
LOL! Nice friend! Any chance you could call her up even after all this time?


----------



## Lorrine24 (Jul 5, 2005)

Kim:

I actually got the 40% Lactic Acid Peel pH 2.9 - New to Peeling? This one is for you! one at Makeup Artist's Choice. It didn't pull the blackheads out. I am wondering if I should try a different one then with a higher % of Acid and a lower ph? What kind of side effects did you notice when you used the peel? My skin usually is a bit red and warm but that goes away by morning. As you know I am also usuing the epidermx and I just started using the apple cider vinegar as a toner after I wash my face at nite. I made a solution of it with water ; 50/50 because full strength does sting and make the eyes water. Although my face does feel very smooth nothing has literally pulled the blackheads out. I have done the epidermx 6 times now. I wonder if it just takes some time. I have noticed improvement in my skin and I don't think the blackheads look as deep as they were. I guess I was expecting a shocking difference the first time I used everything. Arg! So, what next? Any suggestions?


----------



## shellie (Jul 9, 2005)

i used to have alot of blackheads and one day i tried neutrogena's blackhead scrub. after just one tube of that scrub, i noticed most of my blackheads are gone (like my nose isn't so yucky anymore). i haven't went back but i'm taking a look out for them and is now using aveda tourmaline charge masque. it's great and really make my face feel clean.


----------



## Luvable_D (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi everyone. I haven't been here in a while. I too have a lot of blackheads on my nose and chin and they are driving me crazy. How do you use the Apple cider to get rid of your blackheads.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## smilingface (Jul 12, 2005)

I like the Aztec mask. Maybe that is what the above poster was talking about. You can get it at Whole Foods and mix it with apple cider vinegar. It is a bentonite clay mask and it works great. It isn't too expensive either. You put it on for about 15-20 minutes and rinse. It takes a bit to get all of it off. Usually I just hop in the shower. It cleans out my pores like nothing else. The full name is Aztec secret Indian Healing Clay. I use it with the Braggs acv. Good luck!


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 13, 2005)

try steaming your pores for 10 mins after applying a weak solution of baking soda and water mixture. then use a clay mask on the t zone area for 10 min. once a week treatment is good. do not expect them to be gone in one treatment.

Originally Posted by *Lorrine24* Does anyone have a secret weapon for pulling out blackheads? I have them on my nose and T zone area. Right now I have been using Epidermx Microdermabrasion Treatment 3 times a week and I do think that has pulled some of the gunk out but has anyone come across a product that does wonders for removing them? Thanks.


----------



## reytsh (Nov 15, 2005)

ive tried almost all products to remove blackheads. but i found this routine very effective:

i use scion cleanser, toner and moisturizer.

twice a week i use bentonite clay mixed with equalp parts of acv as mask.

twice a week i use nuskin skin refinisher.

and ALL my blackheads disappeared...


----------



## Leony (Nov 15, 2005)

For me Glycolic foaming cleanser from MB and ACV toner works wonder for blackheads.


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2005)

Kim, you know this glycolic acid thing.. I never heard of it before MuT and i'm really curious to try some. Do i go to a health store or what to find it? Do i just ask for glycolic acid or is ther a product that has it? I so.. wanna get rid of the blackheads on my nose for Xmas!


----------



## anne7 (Nov 16, 2005)

I use Queen Helene Mint Julep masque, and it works well for me! My salicylic acid toner (Olay Clarity) has also helped a lot, in both clearing blackheads, and my pores in general! I still haven't found the perfect regimen for me though, since I still get breakouts :'(


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2005)

*runs to check out the sites mentioned* Thanks Kim


----------



## Cirean (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* hi! OMG! i so know what you mean. I decided against the dermabrasion and what i do, is after a hot shower, as SOON as i get out, i paste on one of those Nose Strips from Biore'. They seem to work better after a shower then a plain face washing. Yes, this really works much better.


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL! Maybe i might wait til after Xmas so. I cant buy online from Sephora anyway coz they dont ship internationally. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am going to try some of that clay mask with ACV.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmmm I just happened to come across this post. Soap making, spa, skin care, massage, aromatherapy and cosmeceutical ingredient supplier - FNWL has great clay that you mix with water to form a paste. It does a great job


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 8, 2006)

Good thread w/ great info!


----------



## hellokittysmom (Nov 8, 2006)

suck them out with a clay mask like queen helene mint julep mask


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2006)

Ditto on clay mask. You could also try glycolic acid.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 9, 2006)

There is a blackhead extractor (I don't know the brand) up on Sephora. It gets a lot of raves on MUA.


----------



## angeladeda (Nov 9, 2006)

Clay masks can definitely work.


----------



## cmeck526 (Nov 18, 2006)

Ditto on Clay masks!


----------



## charish (Nov 18, 2006)

no matter what you do you'll always have them on your nose. but i use either my comodome extractor or very gently with one of my nails. close my pores with cold water and toner. pores are bigger on the nose which makes it easier for dirt and oils, etc. to get in them.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lorrine24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you notice a dramatic difference after your first use of the bentonite clay or does it take some time? How about with that apple cider vinegar? What were the irritating effects of the vinegar you noticed?
I remember in highschool a friend of mine used a combo of products one night and totally got rid of her blackheads right then and there! However, she was a snot and would never tell me what it was she did. Nice friend.





I'm definitely trying this! 
I tell ya though, that wasn't very nice of her not to let you know what she used, I have to agree that was rather rude of her not to inform you.


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 21, 2006)

huh good advice ladies


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm curious how to do the glycolic acid and salicylic acid mentioned.

Can anybody elaborate?

Thanks!


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 24, 2007)

I can tell a big difference after using a clay mask. I use Clarins pure and radiant mask and absolutley love it.


----------



## gorJESS (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the Aztec mask. Maybe that is what the above poster was talking about. You can get it at Whole Foods and mix it with apple cider vinegar. It is a bentonite clay mask and it works great. It isn't too expensive either. You put it on for about 15-20 minutes and rinse. It takes a bit to get all of it off. Usually I just hop in the shower. It cleans out my pores like nothing else. The full name is Aztec secret Indian Healing Clay. I use it with the Braggs acv. Good luck! I use the Aztec Clay as well &amp; I love it! Although, I HATE the smell of Vinegar, so I use water instead. I'm not sure if the vinegar works better than water, but water works just great for me!


----------



## Tara5 (Sep 26, 2007)

I used to use Garnier's pure collection.It really good for blackheads. And the one I wouldnt suggest is clean and clear for blackheads.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

I got the Queen Helene.

I just need to remember to use it...

Do I mix the ACV in with water then mix them both with the mask?


----------



## makeupcrazy (Mar 17, 2008)

MD formulations cleanser has gylcolic its fantastic to get rid of blackheads


----------



## perlanga (Mar 18, 2008)

Avon Correct and fade peel pads are so good at loosening them up, I use it to bring them up to the surface. I usually do it after I take a shower, the steam should open up your pores.


----------



## leftcutsright (Mar 18, 2008)

I use the pore strips too but I've been using cetaphil and adding a bit of bi carb soda so it forms into a paste, since then it's minimized the size and amount of them, it's good too because it's not too harsh and abrasive on my skin like other scrubs.


----------



## fr0nd (Mar 18, 2008)

My facial therapist gets rid of mine for me.. but I noticed that since I've switched to using mineral makeup, I get alot less of them... nothing else has changed so... :?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 18, 2008)

it's probably due to zinc oxide, which is soothing. that and the fact mineral makeup doesn't contain fillings, like in the traditional makeup.

i don't like much the nose strips, i always get some glue on them, and i think they're a bit too harsh for my skin.


----------



## SamBam (Mar 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use just plain bentonite clay mixed with a little water to make a clay mask. It pulls everything to the surface. Even acne you didn't realize you had! Really gentle too. I buy it in bulk cheap from an herb store. Apple cider vinegar really cleared up my blackheads too, but it was a little too irritating for my skin. All the other blackhead products I've seen just seemed too expensive or too harsh for me. WOW thanks I'm gonna try to find some of that bentonite clay


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 23, 2008)

I know I'm not supposed to do this, but I either use nose strips, or just manually squeeze them out.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2008)

those nose strips are good, but i always had bigger pores with them (probably because they were clean!), but nothing to "close" them after. i also used to get some glue on my nose &gt;.&lt;

i've never heard of bentonite clay. i'm gonna search for some i love clay.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 23, 2008)

i like the strips a lot. they don't get ALL my blackheads but they get a good number of them.


----------

